# How to overclock a power supply



## graphicsman

Whats up all.......









I thought id make this thread sense i am curious and want to drill some of you experts in this area.....

I have many questions in my attempt to learn more about upgrades or faster systems. I was wondering, what is the sole purpose of overclocking your power supply??? I would imagine that the purpose would be to supply faster voltage to your hardware at a quicker rate???

How do you overclock a power supply anyway??

Is there a web page or location that helps you overclock or rev-amp your power supply???

Are you basicly adjusting the amperage in the Power Supply or is more detailed then that???

I would assume there is a safe zone for amping your power supply??

What are some key points to look for if you are in a danger zone???

These are some questions ive been wondering when i read about power supplies....

If you have any advice to help me learn, throw it at me! ! ! ! ! !

Maybe this should be a sticky, lol...

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## sLowEnd

I dunno. Recap (replace the capacitors) your PSU?
That's not really overclocking though. It's more like quality controlling.


----------



## graphicsman

ok, what about volt mods then???? like what type of mods can you do??


----------



## Sonic

I highly suggest you don't mess with the inner PSU components unless you know what your doing.

Also, I've never heard of overclocking your power supply.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I modded my PSU to put out 16V on the 12V line. It's stupid fast now.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
I modded my PSU to put out 16V on the 12V line. It's stupid fast now.

i bet it helped overclocking your processor too


----------



## mr.derp

Um you can't unless its not running a pc

AND technically its not overclocking because it doesn't run faster


----------



## graphicsman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
I modded my PSU to put out 16V on the 12V line. It's stupid fast now.

ok, now just tell me were i can learn how to mod my psu, lol


----------



## alexgheseger

Uhhh, who told you that a power supply can be overclocked?


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graphicsman* 
ok, now just tell me were i can learn how to mod my psu, lol

If you mod you psu your computer won't work any more.

HE WAS KIDDING


----------



## c00lkatz

Not a good idea...

And yeah he was kidding about the 12V --> 16V lol


----------



## Robilar

There are power supplies that have adjustable pots.

The Odin 850w for example has the ability to modify the amount of voltage on lines.

Some of the older OCZ models also had a similar feature.


----------



## mr.derp

theres a 3.3v, 5v and 12v rail because that was your computer need 12v, 5v and 3v


----------



## graphicsman

ok, my bad...

i told you i was new to this, lol

and you got me on the 12v to 16v


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


There are power supplies that have adjustable pots.

The Odin 850w for example has the ability to modify the amount of voltage on lines.

Some of the older OCZ models also had a similar feature.


he talkings about very little tweaks to get it run closer the rails.


----------



## Robilar

It would just be easier to volt mod a motherboard then.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *graphicsman*


ok, my bad...

i told you i was new to this, lol

and you got me on the 12v to 16v










its alright, I was trying to get it across to you not to touch your psu.

I guess your pretty young or something cause it don't have much knowledge with things dealing with electricity because you don't seem to have an understanding of voltage (youll learn about these things in physics)


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Sincerely, any quality PSU will already be spitting out the most desirable power possible, so you couldn't pray for any gains. A cheaper PSU wouldn't be worth improving on the other hand because the component level replacement you'd be performing would be more expensive than buying a quality unit in the first place.

The best PSU's put out 3.3, 5, and 12V (and a couple aux voltages) as steadily and accurately as possible.


----------



## graphicsman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


its alright, I was trying to get it across to you not to touch your psu.

I guess your pretty young or something cause it don't have much knowledge with things dealing with electricity because you don't seem to have an understanding of voltage (youll learn about these things in physics)


actualy im 25 with an ASE in electrical, lol, pretty funny huh??


----------



## graphicsman

thanks guys for atleast posting and letting me know this....

i just thought if everything else can be modded, why not the power supply


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *graphicsman*


thanks guys for atleast posting and letting me know this....

i just thought if everything else can be modded, why not the power supply


Well there are tons of mods you can do to a PSU, but generally tinkering with the innards is off limits.

Cable sleeving, fan replacements, even watercooling are ways to mod your PSU.


----------



## Program3r

A PSU cannot be overclocked. Power supply modification requires a change of the power inverter, which means it will get hotter, and may need more space for the inverter. This may result in having to change the board that everything is soldered on so that you can re-arrange the internal electronics. If you change the inverter that means you will also need to change out the power filters, diodes and capacitors that help maintain clean energy running to you computer. There is HIGH risk involved in modifying a power supply and can EASILY result in hardware failure.
DO NOT ATTEMPT.


----------



## nathris

Why would you want to though? An 850W PSU more than enough for everything but like tri-sli GTX 280s.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Program3r* 
A PSU cannot be overclocked. Power supply modification requires a change of the power inverter, which means it will get hotter, and may need more space for the inverter. This may result in having to change the board that everything is soldered on so that you can re-arrange the internal electronics. If you change the inverter that means you will also need to change out the power filters, diodes and capacitors that help maintain clean energy running to you computer. There is HIGH risk involved in modifying a power supply and can EASILY result in hardware failure.
DO NOT ATTEMPT.

Any idea on how difficult it is to read a post highlighted like this?

Sheesh...


----------



## Program3r

Sorry I will stop doing that.


----------



## graphicsman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Program3r* 
A PSU cannot be overclocked. Power supply modification requires a change of the power inverter, which means it will get hotter, and may need more space for the inverter. This may result in having to change the board that everything is soldered on so that you can re-arrange the internal electronics. If you change the inverter that means you will also need to change out the power filters, diodes and capacitors that help maintain clean energy running to you computer. There is HIGH risk involved in modifying a power supply and can EASILY result in hardware failure.
DO NOT ATTEMPT.

i dont know whats worst, my stupid post in overclocking a power supply or the amount of time spent to do this


----------

